# Ticks - Please make suggestions!



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy had a tick yesterday - her first ever....  Got it out okay, but worried about her attracting more. Daisy and Beau take SENTINEL which has been 100% effective for fleas, heartworm and intestinal parasites - but does NOT protect against ticks, so I need to make a decision about a tick preventative.

My concern is that Beau likes to lick and suck and Daisy's fur, usually somewhere around her neck, and I don't know if applying Frontline Plus or Vectra 3D would be harmful to him.... Or, once it's dried and is absorbed if it wouldn't matter. I guess I could try putting some Bitter Apple on her fur where the tick med is applied.

Also - would you suggest Vectra 3D, K9 Advantix or Frontline Plus - or is there some OTHER product you are using with success?

Daisy is just under 11 lbs and Beau is 13+ pounds.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My girls get Frontline Plus. We have ticks and fleas in Georgia. The treatment will not stop dogs from getting the fleas and ticks but does kill them when they bite. I don’t know of anything that will stop the critters from getting on the dog. 

I finally smartened up to put the girls’ hair in double pony tails on each side of the neck when I do the treatment. This allows for the Frontline to run along the skin and not the length of the hair, which was a mess.

Talk to your vet on Beau’s sucking the skin and hair with the insecticide treatment, and the time frame for safe exposure. You might even send an email or call the different manufacturers for this info.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

I say this a lot, but I am a real believer in garlic (they have powder & chewables). The dogs don't smell like garlic to people, but apparently do to bugs, and so fleas, ticks, mosquitoes, whatever find a more appetizing creature.

People hear garlic is toxic to dogs, but studies only show that in massive quantities, it might eventually be. The small amount for bug repellent (and other healthful benefits) certainly isn't. Clover's been on it for years and he's about as healthy as they get (recent knee replacement aside!).

Like_ any_ food or medication, allergy is possible, so it's best to be careful introducing new things. However, I'm a lot more comfortable with natural remedies than chemical ones, for my and the pooches. You have to decide what is best for you and yours!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Frontline plus is what my vet uses on his own pets.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

whimsy said:


> Frontline plus is what my vet uses on his own pets.


My vet uses Frontline Plus on his dogs, too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> I finally smartened up to put the girls' hair in double pony tails on each side of the neck when I do the treatment. This allows for the Frontline to run along the skin and not the length of the hair, which was a mess.


GREAT IDEA!!! I'm going to do that the next time I do Kodi!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> I finally smartened up to put the girls' hair in double pony tails on each side of the neck when I do the treatment. This allows for the Frontline to run along the skin and not the length of the hair, which was a mess.


I AGREE!! What a great idea. Maybe if it dries Beau won't get to it. I know my vet uses Frontline Plus too.....


----------



## jimandjudy4321 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Flea and Tick preventive``*

Annie is three years old and at first we used Frontline and she still got fleas. I then switched to COMFORTIS....a pill that she gets once a month. It is amazing and she is totally flea and tick free. I cut the pill in four parts and hide it in some liverwurst and she gulps it down...You have to get it from the vet and its abut the same price as Frontline...my Vet adivsed me to NOT use Frontline, saying it was not the best...

Hope this helps.....


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

jimandjudy4321 said:


> Annie is three years old and at first we used Frontline and she still got fleas. I then switched to COMFORTIS....a pill that she gets once a month. It is amazing and she is totally flea and tick free. I cut the pill in four parts and hide it in some liverwurst and she gulps it down...You have to get it from the vet and its abut the same price as Frontline...my Vet adivsed me to NOT use Frontline, saying it was not the best...
> 
> Hope this helps.....


Thanks! I like the idea of a PILL that Beau can't lick!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I just googled Comfortis and I think it is just for fleas - and not ticks! So I guess I am back to Frontline Plus...


NOTE: I WAS TOLD THAT COMFORTIS HAS PROVED EFFECTIVE AGAINST TICKS AND IS NOW IN CLINICAL TRIALS SO THEY CAN ADVERTISE IT.....SO FOR NOW THEY CAN ONLY ADVERTISE THAT IT IS FOR FLEAS....DO A SEARCH FOR OTHER POSTS ON COMFORTIS...


----------

